# Black out mod?



## v36sedan (Sep 4, 2011)

Is there any flashable zip that will black out the backgrounds on everything ? (SMS, contacts, settings etc..)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Topic moved. Please keep Development and Theme sections for releases only.

Also, go easy on him fellas.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Also, try to keep it under 4 new topics today if possible.

*non-Mod plea. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Also, try to keep it under 4 new topics today if possible.
> 
> *non-Mod plea. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


He's working on that post count, lawl.

OP: http://rootzwiki.com...ack-20-1182012/


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

v36sedan said:


> Is there any flashable zip that will black out the backgrounds on everything ? (SMS, contacts, settings etc..)
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Black Bean ROM and Gapps.

- Sent from my US Cellular SGS3


----------



## v36sedan (Sep 4, 2011)

Had problems with screen flickering on blackbean. Wanting to use this to black out a TW rom

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

As far as I know, no one's released a "blacked out" (or more traditionally _inverted_) TW rom.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

People always complain about the 10 post count to post in developer forums on other sites, but there's a reason it exists sometimes 

(we don't have it though)


----------

